# Helmet Camera - LTB



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking to get one for riding and hunting (rifle, shotgun and bow mounted).

What should I look for?

What are the better ones?

Suggestions and feedback appreciated.

Looking at this one beacuse of the price. Thinking there is a good chance of breaking it when riding.










With the handlebar mount for the Brute.

http://pointofviewcameras.ca/go-pro-helmet-hero-wearable-digital-camera-5-mp-170-degree-lens.html


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

My friend has 3 of one style. He likes them but they do not have a screen on them so you do not know where its pointing other then generally pointing and you cant tell if the lens if dirty or not we run into that allot. I guess id get something you can pull off and use as a normal cam, zoom and all, something you can get spare batteries for or at least charge on the trail, not to mention water resistant, and has an SD card so you can have 2,3,or 4 spare cards. The ones he has looks like this


----------



## beltsnapper (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a VIO POV 1.5 which has got some pretty good features.
Remote for handle bars or wrist
loop. which record a loop on itself 1,5,10,20 min unless you push tag then it saves that 1,5,10 etc and start record next loop.
was only supposed to handle 8gig card but worked fine with a 16
i look at the Elmo SUV cam but when with the totally water proof vio


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://webpages.charter.net/mudcon/Video.html


Mudcon's videos always looked nice.... ^ Thats what he uses.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> My friend has 3 of one style. He likes them but they do not have a screen on them so you do not know where its pointing other then generally pointing and you cant tell if the lens if dirty or not we run into that allot. I guess id get something you can pull off and use as a normal cam, zoom and all, something you can get spare batteries for or at least charge on the trail, not to mention water resistant, and has an SD card so you can have 2,3,or 4 spare cards. The ones he has looks like this


These are the one's that we used on insurgent raids while I was in Iraq. We never had a problem with any of them, very durable.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i looked at them , but i wasn't for sure about the screen ... but they look like they could handle some abuse.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you can't go with those GoPro cameras. Standard def vids look good and the HD ones are very nice!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Any places/stores you can view these?? 

Only can find places online that have them avaialble.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone use one of these? One on Ebay for a good price.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks cool. Wish I had one when I was riding the KLR last weekend.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Got this one for $65.00 to my door. Once I get a chance (too f'n busy at work), pics will follow.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome what site you get it off? Does it require an external camera or it is the camera as well?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Those do alright like I said cant tell if the lense is clean or not. p425 they are the camcorder it has an SD card its kinda neat there are waterproof to 3m too if I recall. what site you get them from?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

FABMAN said:


> Those do alright like I said cant tell if the lense is clean or not. p425 they are the camcorder it has an SD card its kinda neat there are waterproof to 3m too if I recall. what site you get them from?


awesome. gonna have to get me one.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Awesome what site you get it off? Does it require an external camera or it is the camera as well?


Nope, thats it and runs off a SD card. 1 hour at highest quality and 2 AA's.

Bid on it on Ebay and lost for $1.00 and seller contacted me and sold me this one for my bid.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow. That was nice of them.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll see if he has more.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet! I know what I'm doin w/ christmas money! Be sure to post up some vids when you get some made!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I gotta get out first....lol

With work and hunting, not much time spent with the Brute.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shoot man fire it up, put it on ur head & run around the yard twice!! Haha!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I already attached it to 3 year old......may me dizzy.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hay I just remembered that in cold weather you'll need to keep 2 or 3 spare pairs of batteries close to your body, they will freeze in the camera and it will stop working on you. Knowing your from Canada you will run in to this. We were running alkaline you may have better luck with something else.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

He has none left and has to order more and of course, the price has changed.

The 2000 would be $90 plus shipping, the 3000 would be $120 plus shipping

Contact is Mike / MJ Moto Gear [[email protected]]

and tell him I refered ya and he'll throw in some 2GB SD cards with every order (not included with camera). I paid $24.00 for three a Wallymart, so that make up for some of the price increase.

Michael


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

These look pretty slick and the video / audio is good:

Liquid Image | Impact Series HD 1080p

I found a couple of examples on YouTube:











It has a neat feature that will focus on an object and adjust the video to keep it stable. I'm not a huge fan of the price point though.

I'm eventually going to get a helmet cam and its between the GoPro and this one.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DanOMite said:


> These look pretty slick and the video / audio is good:
> 
> Liquid Image | Impact Series HD 1080p
> 
> ...


Sure limits the angles you can use being just a goggle cam...and its only 136 degree lense. The new standard is 170 now. For the price...399, you can get most any Contour, Drift and/or a couple of Go-Pros. Not sure I would consider it...JMO.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, my buddy has a GoPro and it is a nice camera. When I was reviewing videos for the goggles it had reduced fishbowl effect. But this can be attributed to the reduction in viewable range. I bet the GoPro settings can be tailored to a users preference if so desired. 

The goggles are a good idea but you're married to them. Plus if they get damaged I don't know if you can purchase a replacement mask independent of the camera. If you can it probably wouldn't be cheap. The GoPro comes with various mounts and can be attached to almost anything. 

Ahh the dilemmas we face to capture all the good times :beerchug:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I wish you could get it all in one...but NOoooo. I like most of what the Drift HD has with the angle,remote,view screen,60FPS for slow-mo and the flexibility of setting and mounts BUT...I also like the GPS and some different features that the Contour+ has..and I alreat have all the mounts and cases for it...Brrr...and on the back side my old 720 contour is still going strong so I can't realy justify a new one...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Resurrecting this thread. Anyone know anything about these?

 Midland XTC280VP XTC280 HD 1080p POV Action Video Camera Wearable Helmet Cam 046014453517 | eBay 

Looking for a cheap POV camera. Can't afford GoPro, and apparently can't win one off their site either. Lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Resurrecting this thread. Anyone know anything about these?
> 
> Midland XTC280VP XTC280 HD 1080p POV Action Video Camera Wearable Helmet Cam 046014453517 | eBay
> 
> Looking for a cheap POV camera. Can't afford GoPro, and apparently can't win one off their site either. Lol


Well, for the money, it take pretty good videos. And being a Midland, you know they will be around a while....unlike Contour. Here's a demo vid I found on the 280.

Midland XTC 280 Highlights - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like it makes decent video & handles movement well. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

